# Brownies with White Chocolate - How to prevent chocolate from burning/browning



## scotto13 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a small side business making brownies.  I make them with different toppings.  I make them in a 15" x 35" baking pan that just fits in my home oven.  The sides are close to the oven. 

I cook the brownies at 350 degrees.  When I cook th brownies plain- with no topping, they come out in 25 minutes.  With toppings (chocolate chips, walnuts, white chocolate pieces) the brownies take longer to set up.  If I cook the brownies without a cover the white chocolate browns and does not make for a good presentation.  Most of the browning occurs around the outside of the pan. 

I've tried using aluminum foil and also covering the pan with another sheet pan.  The trouble with covering the pan directly is that the brownies don't cook in the middle of the pan and the outsides are overcooked.  I've also tried placing a cover on the rack above. 

Please give me any tips to keep the white chocolate from browning.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to Chef Talk !
Your brownie recipe sounds yummy!
Chocolate is a finicky mistress.
She can go from sweet and cuddly to a scorching beast in a heartbeat.
First put a couple of oven thermometers in two different areas of your oven.
This will allow you to check for oven temp accuracy so you can regulate the desired temp if need be.
IMO the problem is the size of the pan (scorching on edges).
Your pan is too big (or your oven is too small lol) and I would advise replacing with a smaller heavy gage pan.
Magic Line is a very good brand that can take all kinds of abuse and still bake perfectly.
If you expect this side job to be a long term thing you might as well buy good tools that will last.

mimi

* would prolly be a good idea to rotate the pan about halfway thru to avoid a hot spot burn.


----------

